# Bacon Fried OREOS!



## kleenex (Apr 11, 2015)

~Bacon Fried OREOS! | Oh Bite It

Well bacon does make anything better


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 11, 2015)

kleenex said:


> ~Bacon Fried OREOS! | Oh Bite It
> 
> Well bacon does make anything better


Bacon fried Oreos? - And then Americans wonder why us Brits are convinced that some of you are quite, quite crazy! 

It sounds like the American version of the Glaswegian deep-fried battered Mars Bar.


----------



## jude6272 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Bacon fried Oreos? - And then Americans wonder why us Brits are convinced that some of you are quite, quite crazy!



Some of us Americans also think our neighbors are crazy. This is the same society that covers our pizza crust with 100+ cm of bacon and sell fried Oreos at fairs.

We've earned our status as an obese society.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 12, 2015)

I've always thought that with any amount of bacon and cheese, either one or both of these make Brussels sprouts a whole lot better. 

I can believe the bacon and Oreos. Wow!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 12, 2015)

CrazyCatLady said:


> I've always thought that with any amount of bacon and cheese, either one or both of these make Brussels sprouts a whole lot better.
> 
> I can believe the bacon and Oreos. Wow!


I'm a one woman Brussels Sprout Appreciation Society. I think bacon and cheese are improved by sprouts. (It takes one loony to know another - perhaps I should try the bacon fried Oreos!  )


----------



## taxlady (Apr 12, 2015)

Enough bacon might make Oreos edible, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 13, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Enough bacon might make Oreos edible, but I doubt it.


They arrived on the market here a few years back. I thought I'd try them. Wasn't impressed and decided they'd changed the recipe for the UK. In view of what Taxlady says, perhaps not.

They aren't helped by the advert over here. A terribly pompous 3 year old giving a lecture to her "father" about how to eat an oreo.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 13, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> They arrived on the market here a few years back. I thought I'd try them. Wasn't impressed and decided they'd changed the recipe for the UK. In view of what Taxlady says, perhaps not.
> 
> They aren't helped by the advert over here. A terribly pompous 3 year old giving a lecture to her "father" about how to eat an oreo.


People on this side of the pond seem to love them. I think the cookie part tastes like cardboard with a bit of ersatz chocolate. The filling is just excessively sweet and doesn't seem to have any other flavour.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2015)

taxlady said:


> People on this side of the pond seem to love them. I think the cookie part tastes like cardboard with a bit of ersatz chocolate. The filling is just excessively sweet and doesn't seem to have any other flavour.


 
I thought I was the only one on the planet who doesn't like Oreo's, or any cream filled sandwich cookies.


----------

